# C# browser and sound



## Braveheart (Nov 19, 2008)

*C# questions*

does someone here have either lots of free time or is just dedicated to answering C# questions? cause i have a lot...


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 19, 2008)

also, when im done with my program how do i get the finished product in a .exe file?


----------



## Kreij (Nov 19, 2008)

When you compile (build) your project it puts the executables in the output directory (either debug or release depending on how you have the properties of the project set up). You can then copy those files wherever you want.

As far as audio and video, we would need more info on what you are trying to do.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 19, 2008)

Braveheart said:


> i cant get it to have audio...or watch youtube videos, so i went to adobe.com and it said that adobe doesn't support 64bit browsers...is there a way to change my current project into 32bit? or something to allow it to give audio.


1. Open Visual Studio 2005/2008.
2. Open the Tools -> Options menu.
3. Expand "Projects and Solutions" on the left and click on General under it.
4. Find "Show advanced build configurations" and make sure it is checked.
5. Now, next to the "Start Debugging" green arrow, you should see a Debug/Release menu next to it.  At the very bottom of the list, click on "Configuration Manager..."
5. Alternatively, you can reach it via the menu Build -> "Configuration Manager..."
6. Either way you open it, you should now see a list of projects.  Under "Active solution platform" at the top, click on "<new>."
7. Under "Type or select the new platform," select "x86."
8. Leave "Copy settings from" at "Any CPU."
9. Make sure "Create new project platforms" is checked.

And there you have it.  Next time you compile, you'll find the 32-bit version of your application in <My Project Folder>\bin\x86\Debug or <My Project Folder>\bin\x86\Release


You can force it to create the executable by telling it to build or debug.  There are several options for this under the Build and Debug menus.  Simply running the application will cause it to compile it.


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 20, 2008)

ok thanks, also, when i debug the program and i stretch the window the web browser part doesn't move with it...how do i move the actual program with the window?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 20, 2008)

Does the browser control have a Autofill: Dock option?  That's the easiest way to do it.


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 20, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Does the browser control have a Autofill: Dock option?  That's the easiest way to do it.



i cant find anything that says that...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 21, 2008)

You are using the "WebBrowser" control right?


Oops: It's Dock, not AutoSize.  Dock = Fill will make .NET handle sizing.


In order to use Fill, you need to use other containers like TableLayoutPanel or a SplitContainer.  That way you can put your browser buttons and stuff some where and constraint how big the filled browser is.


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 21, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You are using the "WebBrowser" control right?
> 
> 
> Oops: It's Dock, not AutoSize.  Dock = Fill will make .NET handle sizing.
> ...



that didn't work, what i did was anchor the browser to all directions, works very well.


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 21, 2008)

isn't there some like giant archive of C# code definitions or something? like it tells you what this code with this does that or something?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah, MSDN Library.  If it is not installed, you'll just have to use the web version:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/default.aspx


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 22, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, MSDN Library.  If it is not installed, you'll just have to use the web version:
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/default.aspx



thats what I've been looking at...i must be missing something...its just a few cheap basic how-to's...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 22, 2008)

Microsoft's documentation has never been grade A unfortunately.


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 22, 2008)

lol, kinda ironic huh?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 22, 2008)

I think their problem is they want/expect little user contributions.  Compare the comments on MSDN to the comments on PHP.net for instance.  PHP.net has lots of them and they are often helpful.  MSDN only has a few and they are usually on pages that wholly inadequate on the official side of things.  I remember all the way back to VB6 and crappy MSDN...the search feature in the MSDN software is still crap too.


----------

